# New reptile Show - Dagenham



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello reptile community I would just like to inform you all that there will be a reptile expo/show in Dagenham on the 12th of May If you would like any more information comment bellow!


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Chuck us some info, everything you got.. make it worth the drive


----------



## Pwinkie03 (Oct 21, 2011)

:gasp: would love some more info please  especially seeing as I live in Dagenham... :whistling2:

Thanks! Louise


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Yeah some more info would be great!  *


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Info*

Are pleased to announce their Reptile Meeting 
_TO BE HELD AT A NEW LOCATION._
Saturday 12th May 2012
AT
Castle Green Sports Centre
Gale Street
Dagenham, Essex
RM9 4UN
Café on site
Doors Open 10am to 3pm.
Featuring over 100+ Tables.
*You Do Not Have To Be a Member to Book a Table OR Attend the Show*
Private Breeders Selling *Captive Bred *Livestock
Commercial Traders Selling Live foods & Equipment
Ample *Free* Car Parking For All.
Entry Fees £2-50 Adults. Children £1.00.For Information on Table Availability 
E-Mail *[email protected]*​


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Info*

Are pleased to announce their Reptile Meeting 
_TO BE HELD AT A NEW LOCATION._
Saturday 12th May 2012
AT
Castle Green Sports Centre
Gale Street
Dagenham, Essex
RM9 4UN
Café on site
Doors Open 10am to 3pm.
Featuring over 100+ Tables.
*You Do Not Have To Be a Member to Book a Table OR Attend the Show*
Private Breeders Selling *Captive Bred *Livestock
Commercial Traders Selling Live foods & Equipment
Ample *Free* Car Parking For All.
Entry Fees £2-50 Adults. Children £1.00.For Information on Table Availability 
E-Mail *[email protected]*​


----------



## gunner0788 (Mar 26, 2008)

Wat species of turtles are goin to be there


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Not Sure*

I am not entirely sure but email *[email protected]*


----------



## gunner0788 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks i have emailed them.


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

When you know what chelonia will be there please share with us.


----------



## purplepixie (Mar 8, 2006)

zekee said:


> When you know what chelonia will be there please share with us.


 
Having been to a couple of local reptile shows, they generally dont have tortoises. Or just one species. Mostly snakes, lizards and varied beetles etc.


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

roidie said:


> Hello reptile community I would just like to inform you all that there will be a reptile expo/show in Dagenham on the 12th of May If you would like any more information comment bellow!


Good luck with it. Same venue as the old Dagenham show used to be at? I'll be away in Holland that weekend seeing The Julian Sas band and Michael Schenkers Temple of Rock. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## gunner0788 (Mar 26, 2008)

Will let peeps kno if they ever mail me bk. im hopefully gettin a southern painted turtle from holland over the weekend from a store tha

```

```
ts goin over there. fingers crossed!


----------



## the.wades (Sep 4, 2011)

Hiya!
We would love some more info please 
PM me if you like
Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## gunner0788 (Mar 26, 2008)

hey guys had an email back and unforunetly they dont have any turtle breeders booked on as of yet.


----------



## Stickyfeat (Jan 9, 2012)

Would Like some more info on witch spider breeders are going to be at the show


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Sorry*

Sorry I won't know untill I go I am not part of BRAS I was just telling everyone about the show!


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

oh cool! i will defo be going! its about 5 mins away from me  ill have to make a note of it somewhere so i remember


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

ophidianman said:


> Good luck with it. Same venue as the old Dagenham show used to be at? I'll be away in Holland that weekend seeing The Julian Sas band and Michael Schenkers Temple of Rock. Hope it goes well for you.


its almost, its just over the road from where it used too be, unless they have renamed goresbrook sports center to castle green, but castle green is the field next too goresbrook, so it might have been.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Best start forming a queue as there is just 28 days to go till show day:lol2:


----------



## colinscoby1 (Mar 25, 2012)

*reptile show*

hello do you know if me and my wife will have to que as she is disabled thank you


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

*I will Do My Best To Find Out*

No Im afraid not but I will do my best to find out!: victory:


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

If you have mobility problems, let one of the helpers know on the day and I'm sure they'll be able to help


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if there will be any Tarantula tables at the show ?
was looking to get a few (4 or 5) P.Regalis soon, hopefully there will be some there 

Thanks
Chino


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Any ideas who will be there selling?


----------



## jakedearman (Feb 18, 2010)

so cant wait for this, any female boa's?


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm excited to support a show more local to me


----------



## s22jgs (Apr 5, 2009)

*tomorrow*

Well I have just seen a pparently the show has been cancelled is this true ?


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

Ohhh where did you here that?


----------



## BUMP2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re:Show*

OK so what show are we talking about? cos there aint one in Dagenham.

Thanks for the warning we travelled a little over 200 miles round trip only to find the show had been cancelled.:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

There were a couple of threads all over rfuk yesterday the show was apparently cancelled due to threats to organisers etc.


----------

